# How to clean/keep clean a B+W slim circa-pola MRC



## Eldar (Sep 5, 2013)

I have numerous B+W filters and I have been perfectly happy with every single one of them, until now.

I bought the 82mm slim circular polarizer MRC, which is a very expensive filter, and it is impossible to keep it clean. Having been a more than average active amateur photographer for +35 years, I have cleaned a filter or two in my time, but this B+W is just hopeless.

When I use pure ethanol and a special lens cloth, I am able to get it spot free (various other cleaning stuff has been used, but it does not work). As most of you will know, it is quite difficult not to get small finger prints on the glass now and then, when adjusting the front filter element. But a heavy breath and lens paper usually fixes the problem. But the only way I can get this filter clean again is with alcohol and the special lens cloth.

If anyone have similar or preferably different experience with this filter, please comment. I wonder if there is something wrong with the coating on the one I have.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 5, 2013)

I'll have a look at mine when I get home (I have the Slim B+W Käsemann CPL which is MRC, in 77mm and 82mm). But I don't recall them being any more prone to marks or more difficult to clean than my MRC UV filters.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 5, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'll have a look at mine when I get home (I have the Slim B+W Käsemann CPL which is MRC, in 77mm and 82mm). But I don't recall them being any more prone to marks or more difficult to clean than my MRC UV filters.


Same experience as Neuro here, but I highly recommend the LensPen, especially their DSLR kit. Sometimes you need a little condensation from your breath on stubborn stuff, but this combined with a Giotto Rocket are all I use for filters, lenses, viewfinders, etc.


----------



## TexasBadger (Sep 5, 2013)

I use the Zeiss lens cleaning towlettes. They are pre-moistened and come in foil single use packets. They do not harm coatings and are easy to stick in your pocket or camera bag. I get them at Sam's Club in thr optical department.


----------



## nWmR12 (Sep 5, 2013)

I had the non slim version B+W Käsemann CPL 77mm and it was harder to clean than my hoya and marumi. The only way I could clean it was with a LensPen. Which wasn't really a problem but any microfiber cloth would smear and make it worse. It was more annoying that anything else, the CPL was fantastic.


----------



## fugu82 (Sep 5, 2013)

Another vote for LensPen, especially for fingerprints. A nice thing about it is the incorporated brush; you can use it to make sure you're not rubbing grit around on your filter.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 5, 2013)

Eldar said:


> I have numerous B+W filters and I have been perfectly happy with every single one of them, until now.
> 
> I bought the 82mm slim circular polarizer MRC, which is a very expensive filter, and it is impossible to keep it clean. Having been a more than average active amateur photographer for +35 years, I have cleaned a filter or two in my time, but this B+W is just hopeless.
> 
> ...



Forget lenspen nonsense and just use a rubber blower to make sure grit it gone and then just use a re-usable microfiber or chamois cloth and, if needed, a couple drops of FormulaMC or Promaster OpticClean.

B+W filters usually clean pretty easily and the FPro ones wow. A few of the Hoyas can be realllly nasty, at least some of their older varieties, an even the simplest grease finger print can't even be removed with a bare microfiber cloth! The B+W KSM MRC FPro polarizer is insanely easy to clean. In fact, it's almost tough to even manage to get it dirty! amazing! The FPro nano coating really repels dirt and grease and water. I use that one in 82mm on my 24-70 II and it's awesome (you don't need to mess with slim filters for the 24-70 II).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2013)

I've found a few of the older filters to be difficult to clean. I found that a Costco eyeglass cleaning kit works great for all of them. Its formulated to use on plastic eyeglasses, and does not scratch or damage lens coatings. Of course, you must get any dirt/grit off the lens first. The kit includes a microfiber cloth (2 of them), and indefinite free refills.

The Zeiss cleaners are a good idea to have something to keep with you.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the response. 

From what you have posted, it is clear to me that there is an issue with the coating on the one I have. My normal in-the-field-kit is a blower and Kodak lens paper. I also carry a microfiber cloth. That has been sufficient for all my other filters (and lenses), but is useless on this one. I´ll go back to Schneider and see what can be done.

BTW, the filter was purchased for my 16-35mm f2.8L II, not the 24-70 II.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 6, 2013)

Eldar said:


> BTW, the filter was purchased for my 16-35mm f2.8L II, not the 24-70 II.



You might want to consider the Käsemann NANO CPL. It's actually thinner than the Slim (4mm vs. 5mm), and the Nano coating is a bit tougher than the MRC. I bought my CPLs before the Nano came out, but today I'd definitely get the Nano coated versions.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 6, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, the filter was purchased for my 16-35mm f2.8L II, not the 24-70 II.
> ...



Yep. It's an awesome filter that cleans up really easy. It also cost almost as much as my _EOS M_ kit 
(It was for my Tamron SP24-70 BTW)


----------



## Eldar (Sep 6, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> You might want to consider the Käsemann NANO CPL. It's actually thinner than the Slim (4mm vs. 5mm), and the Nano coating is a bit tougher than the MRC. I bought my CPLs before the Nano came out, but today I'd definitely get the Nano coated versions.



Will do!


----------



## wsheldon (Sep 6, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have a look at mine when I get home (I have the Slim B+W Käsemann CPL which is MRC, in 77mm and 82mm). But I don't recall them being any more prone to marks or more difficult to clean than my MRC UV filters.
> ...



+1

The larger, softer filter pen in the DSLR kit works very well in my experience, but the regular Lenspen is fine for the MRC filters since they are coated as well or better than the lens itself.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 6, 2013)

I'll stick to my comments about the LensPen - the old ones were crap, but the ones from the last few years work really well. Also, I didn't read the OP close enough - I have the Kaesemann with the Nano coat, so disregard my comments about my C-PL.


----------

